# Poor Vaia and her Freaky Legs can it be fixed??



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I think she's about 12 weeks old. She belongs to my father in law, but he's a truck driver and is gone almost all the time, so I take care of her and Tyce when he's gone.

I want to find out as much as I can about this so I can explain it to him when he comes home.

She hasn't had a problem until day before yesterday when I took all of the dogs out for a walk around the farm. I noticed her little puppy wrists giving out on her, causing her legs to splay out and making her fall. It was really bad. I had to carry her back because I guess she had gotten very sore trying to keep up with us before I noticed the problem. Poor girl. She takes a few steps and just collapses. I can tell she's frustrated about it. I have tied her up to keep her still and prevent further damage. I'll dig out a crate tonight to limit her movement further. I gave her 1200mg of calcium with her kibble this morning.

She seems to have improved a tiny bit on her right, as it does not collapse as easily as her left foot, but it is still weak.

I am wondering if I should bandage her wrists to give her extra support....

I took this video a minute ago, to show you what her wrists are doing. I would really hate to have to put her down, she is a very sweet puppy...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I honestly don't know anything about the legs, but regardless she is one extremely cute girl.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh that poor baby. How precious is she?! I wonder what your vet would recommend. I don't know anything about doggie legs but I'm a weak ankled human and I need Ace bandages for support to ice skate. Maybe bandaging her ankles would help?

I think that putting her in her crate to limit her movement sounds like a good idea.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

maybe a nutrition thing. I have a little experience with it but I took my vets advice and this foster pup turned out pretty good.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like knuckling over:

Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> Looks like knuckling over:
> 
> Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM


THANK YOU FloorCandy for that link!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor baby I have no idea what that is all about, I wish I did, a growth issue like floorcandy mentioned maybe?? it looks painful!

What is she eating?


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

redog said:


> maybe a nutrition thing. I have a little experience with it but I took my vets advice and this foster pup turned out pretty good.


Yeah, that's exactly what hers is doing. I'm glad you were able to get results, thats encouraging.


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

thats so sad she looks like a sweetie


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey GTR
There may be something a vet can recomend for you.Perhaps a special brace may work.
The fackt I saw two pup's with the same condition I would venture and say it's breed related.No matter what though-you pups will love you any way,so give back the love.Dogs dont know they are different,so treat them like any pet.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The same thing happened to Siren when she was a pup. It can be fixed but you need to pull her off of puppy food and put her on a low protein adult food like around 28% or less. Then try supporting her leg with wrap like an ace bandage or I made a hard splint for her. Give it a few weeks to correct and try and keep her from going all out so she does not hurt herself. What happens is the ligaments grow faster than the bone and without that ligament going tight it causes them to knuckle over. It will fix if your careful and change food.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

the condition is carpal flexural deformity, a micronutrient problem (thanks Giesthexe!) We had a thread about that very thing on here a while ago. Thanks to the wonderful resources of the folks here, Indigo Bully Connection told me the best food to get for that is **** Van Pattens Natural Balance LID. Around here in Louisiana the smallest bag is about 15$ so it can be expensive but does the trick. Then of course you can splint the wrists with tape and even add popsicle sticks for support.... I had an article printed out on that around here somewhere but you can also type the name carpal flexural deformity into your search engine and find out more. The article I found (scientific and APA format and all)had great pictures of a dalmation. Fortunately it is self limiting but jump on it now.
You have really found a wonderful resource here on this website. I have learned so much here. Thanks to all


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone, I will check on that kibble. She seems to be doing better since I have restricted her movement. She is still twitchy in that joint, so we will try the kibble and see if it evens things out for her.


----------

